# Ordered some Hawk HP+'s today



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

I'll be at Carolina Motorsports Park next Friday which is really hard on brakes, so it's time to experiment. I cooked the stock pads pretty good last time, so I'll see how these hold up. That in addition to either Super Blue or Type 200 fluid should make a HUGE difference.

I wanted to go with the Cool Willy pads from Turner, but alas, none for the 330 yet. I got the Hawks from Bimmerworld.com and they were substantially cheaper than Tirerack. :yikes:


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

HP+ are great street/track pads. They tend to be very dusty though, as well as a little noisy right before stopping at lighter pedal applications. My friends are running them with great results. Super Blue and pads will do wonders to your braking after several hot laps compared to OEM's. 

I am about to try Axxis Ultimates. I got a set of front and rear and will install this week sometime before the weekend AutoX.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Let me know how they work, the guy in the stall next to me used them on his E36 M3.

He said they worked well, but his wheels were black as hell after just one day. No big deal though....

How much were they? The Perf. Frictions are not so cheap, I want something cheaper with similar performance...


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *Let me know how they work, the guy in the stall next to me used them on his E36 M3.
> 
> He said they worked well, but his wheels were black as hell after just one day. No big deal though....
> 
> How much were they? The Perf. Frictions are not so cheap, I want something cheaper with similar performance... *


You mean the Axxis? I got them for free from my supplier for testing. If I like them a lot I'll be carrying them also, cheap.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *Let me know how they work, the guy in the stall next to me used them on his E36 M3.
> 
> He said they worked well, but his wheels were black as hell after just one day. No big deal though....
> 
> How much were they? The Perf. Frictions are not so cheap, I want something cheaper with similar performance... *


I called around to Turner and Bimmerworld and both seemed to have good things to say as far as it being a good, affordable, intermediate track pad. The Hawk HT10 and HT14 (newer versions of the Hawk Blues) are their all out race pads. Probably too aggressive/expensive for me right now.

The HP+ run $74 for the front and $69 for the rears. Tirerack was like $90/85 or something close to that.

I'll be using these as a pseudo-dedicated track pad for now. I'll leave them on thru VIR in July and see how normal driving affects dust levels.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Akakubi said:


> *You mean the Axxis? I got them for free from my supplier for testing. If I like them a lot I'll be carrying them also, cheap.  *


 I meant the HP+'s


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Chris330Ci said:


> *I called around to Turner and Bimmerworld and both seemed to have good things to say as far as it being a good, affordable, intermediate track pad. The Hawk HT10 and HT14 (newer versions of the Hawk Blues) are their all out race pads. Probably too aggressive/expensive for me right now.
> 
> The HP+ run $74 for the front and $69 for the rears. Tirerack was like $90/85 or something close to that.
> 
> I'll be using these as a pseudo-dedicated track pad for now. I'll leave them on thru VIR in July and see how normal driving affects dust levels. *


 Good prices.

Cool Willies would probably run $160 an axle for your car.

Listen to this BS on their site: "* RACING BRAKE PADS ARE DESIGNED TO WORK AS A FRONT AND REAR SET ONLY. DUE TO THE INCREASED COEFFICIENT OF FRICTION, USING RACE PADS ONLY IN THE FRONT MAY RESULT IN A FRONT BRAKE OVER-HEATING SITUATION, PRE-MATURE PAD & ROTOR WEAR, BRAKE ROTOR WARPING AND BRAKE FADE. "

Then why the hell do you make ONLY FRONT pads for my car? 

The PFC97s were around $197 front, $190 rear. Very expensive, but very good...


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *Good prices.
> 
> Cool Willies would probably run $160 an axle for your car.
> 
> ...


Yea, I know. I was ready to bite the bullet for the CWs, but have to admit I was a little relieved when I found out they weren't available.

That's weird that they don't make rears for your car. :dunno: :tsk: Call them and see what they say.


----------



## BMWF1 (May 10, 2003)

*That set up sounds awesom Chris... but...*

To my experience this past weekend, i will make a suggestion!!

Well last wednesday i had my suspension and brakes lines with fluid installed.

Well here my story at the track this past weekend.

Almost 2 moths ago i had brand new rotors and pads (stock) installed at BMW. Thought well its a brand new set so to improve this set up I will get Stainless steel brakes lines along with ATE blue and rally improve thesystem over stock since my last track in January i boiled the fluid.

Well right after i got everything done i could feel the brake pedal feel so much harder with awesom bite and feel, i was like wow this is great, i cant wait to put it to the test at the track!1

Well to make this story short first session saturday morning i was like wow, great handling, great brakes its going to be fun!!, but here come the third lap when i begging to push and my brakes go to the floor!! i was like thats not right, something wrong, well as it turns out they did not flush my system correctly and by the end of the third lap my brakes were basically at 50% with no brakes till almost the floor, a very unconfortable feeling specially at Sebring were its heavy on brakes.

So my suggestion, get your brakes bleed very, very well becuase the whole weekend i was with only 50-60% brakes and just braking very early and its sucked, but i enjoyed the challenge and teached me to just rotate and trail-brake heavier. i was just not feeling confident in braking and since i could not find any ATE fluid i was shot for the weekend, so make sure you have the brakes well tested before going to the track and bring some x-tra fluid with you to the track!!

i will do a full report probably tomotrrow and hoe the whole weknd went.

Good luck with the Hawks, probably my next investment!!

Pedro--:thumbup:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Chris330Ci said:


> *Yea, I know. I was ready to bite the bullet for the CWs, but have to admit I was a little relieved when I found out they weren't available.
> 
> That's weird that they don't make rears for your car. :dunno: :tsk: Call them and see what they say. *


I e-mailed them a while ago, they don't :dunno:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Funny, Chris, I just ordered the HP+ for my car, but for the street only, and I ordered the Hawk Blues for the track. I will post review after the 3-day track week-end coming up.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Raffi said:


> *Funny, Chris, I just ordered the HP+ for my car, but for the street only, and I ordered the Hawk Blues for the track. I will post review after the 3-day track week-end coming up.  *


Showoff. :angel: I can't remember which shop said so, but I was told that the blues are an older compound and that the dust is very corrosive to just about anything that isn't a rotor, ie wheels, paint, etc. :thumbdwn: Have you heard similar comments? :dunno: They suggested the (Hawk) HT10s or HT14s if I were to go the race pad route being they use a newer compound and are much less corrosive.


----------



## JawKnee (Dec 20, 2001)

Chris330Ci said:


> *Showoff. :angel: I can't remember which shop said so, but I was told that the blues are an older compound and that the dust is very corrosive to just about anything that isn't a rotor, ie wheels, paint, etc. :thumbdwn: Have you heard similar comments? :dunno: They suggested the (Hawk) HT10s or HT14s if I were to go the race pad route being they use a newer compound and are much less corrosive. *


You should see the finish, or lack thereof, on my RCs (track wheels) 

VERY corrosive!


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Chris330Ci said:


> *Showoff. :angel: I can't remember which shop said so, but I was told that the blues are an older compound and that the dust is very corrosive to just about anything that isn't a rotor, ie wheels, paint, etc. :thumbdwn: Have you heard similar comments? :dunno: They suggested the (Hawk) HT10s or HT14s if I were to go the race pad route being they use a newer compound and are much less corrosive. *


Hmmm, I had not heard of it. I'll have to check with the shop I bought them from, I might swap them to the HT10s or HT14s. Thanks for the tip. :thumbup:


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Anyone running Pagid Orange on the fronts? 

I've been using Mintex 1155 race pads at the track, but they are below 40%, so I'm getting ready to replace them as I understand once a pad gets thin, it runs alot hotter. Something like an extra 100 degrees at the track for every 1mm of thickness that is lost.

I'm also considering stainless steel brake lines. I'm looking at the Stoptechs....any thoughts on how it compares to others?


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> *
> 
> I'm also considering stainless steel brake lines. I'm looking at the Stoptechs....any thoughts on how it compares to others? *


Someone posted here a few weeks ago, stating that it's better to get the plastic-coated SS lines instead of the pure SS lines like the Goodridge ones, because they are less prone to failure from abrasion.


----------



## JawKnee (Dec 20, 2001)

Raffi said:


> *Someone posted here a few weeks ago, stating that it's better to get the plastic-coated SS lines instead of the pure SS lines like the Goodridge ones, because they are less prone to failure from abrasion. *


Raffi,

My Goodridges are carbon-coated. I believe you have some as well. If so, do yours have coating? I got my set directly through Goodridge through a contact of mine and I'm not sure if it's the same ones that others like HMS or The Tire Rack carries.

Anyways, I personally would only run Goodridges or the lines that come with Mov'it kits (Fischers?).


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

JawKnee said:


> *Raffi,
> 
> My Goodridges are carbon-coated. I believe you have some as well. If so, do yours have coating? I got my set directly through Goodridge through a contact of mine and I'm not sure if it's the same ones that others like HMS or The Tire Rack carries.
> 
> Anyways, I personally would only run Goodridges or the lines that come with Mov'it kits (Fischers?). *


So there could possibly be two versions made by Goodridge?  :thumbdwn: Hopefully they're all carbon coated. Anybody know for sure? Jawnee, would your contact know? :dunno:


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Partial report. NOISY! Good initial bite. We were only able to put the fronts on since Bimmerworld goofed and sent the wrong rear pads for my car. As we quickly found out, the 330 does not share the same rears as the 323/325/328. So FYI for anyone who might be looking at picking up a set, the 330 and M3 use the same pads all around. I called Tirerack to doublecheck and they read off a different P/N than what Bimmerworld shows. The correct P/N for 330 rears is HB362N.642. I just spoke with James and should have the correct set by tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

JawKnee said:


> *Raffi,
> 
> My Goodridges are carbon-coated. I believe you have some as well. If so, do yours have coating? I got my set directly through Goodridge through a contact of mine and I'm not sure if it's the same ones that others like HMS or The Tire Rack carries.
> *


I got my SS lines from Bavararian Autosport over a year ago, and they are made by Goodridge. However, they don't seem to be carbon-coated, though I am not 100% sure.  The other type of SS lines that someone else had referred to here have a colored plastic covering over the ss. I can't remember where I'd seen the ads for them before...


----------

